# Nissan Cherry 1.3GL N12



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

Is anybody can tell me where in Internet I may find all information about this model?
Thank,s


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Found THIS by searching on google. There was more pages but this one seemed good(and it was first).


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

whoah, now that was something else! i thought the pulsar was with the sentra platform.....oh well


----------

